# Chickenfoot



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Sammy Hagar, Joe Satriani, Red Hot Chili Pepper drummer Chad Smith, and former Van Halen bassist Michael Anthony

Should be cool!

http://jam.canoe.ca/Music/2008/05/23/5651811-cp.html


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

If only they had a decent bass player...

But it could still be quite interesting.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

I am really looking forward to this!

Whats wrong with Mikey? He's a solid no frills bass player?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

zontar said:


> If only they had a decent bass player...
> 
> But it could still be quite interesting.


If satriani doesn't have a problem with him, he's probably pulling his own weight. That said, his great vocal harmony will be important to the group as well. We know Satch couldn't sing if his life depended on it.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> If satriani doesn't have a problem with him, he's probably pulling his own weight. That said, his great vocal harmony will be important to the group as well. We know Satch couldn't sing if his life depended on it.


Well Satch doesn't need to sing in that group...

As for his singing, it may not be the greatest, but it suits "Big Bad Moon"  perfectly.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Here's a teaser!

http://www.chickenfoot.us


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

ne1roc said:


> Here's a teaser!
> 
> http://www.chickenfoot.us


I almost forgot about this project. That definately was just a teaser.

Another one here:

[youtube=object]PTEc83jHbq0[/youtube]


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Cool. Haven't been any new supergroups in awhile.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I would have to think Satch is the most excited about the project. Has he ever done anything besides his early stuff with Mick Jagger where he wasn't the center of attention?


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> I would have to think Satch is the most excited about the project. Has he ever done anything besides his early stuff with Mick Jagger where he wasn't the center of attention?


He's also done tours with Deep Purple and Greg Kihn.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

NB_Terry said:


> He's also done tours with Deep Purple and Greg Kihn.


Crap I completely forgot about Deep Purple. Didn't know about Greg Kihn, though I find it hard to picture. :smile:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

So I guess the rumours about Sammy fronting Zep instead of Robert aren't exactly true then.


:smile:


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> So I guess the rumours about Sammy fronting Zep instead of Robert aren't exactly true then.
> 
> 
> :smile:


You never know...

But probably. Hah.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Crap I completely forgot about Deep Purple. Didn't know about Greg Kihn, though I find it hard to picture. :smile:


I'm going to find out. Just ordered this.

http://www.amazon.ca/King-Biscuit-F...5EIM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1237266394&sr=8-1

Satriani is playing guitar on this live performance. :bow:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

http://www.satriani.com/perl/2004/news/main?thread=1&age=new


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i thought this thread was about me!

-henmanure


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Sammy Hagar, Joe Satriani, Red Hot Chili Pepper drummer Chad Smith, and former Van Halen bassist Michael Anthony
> 
> Should be cool!
> 
> http://jam.canoe.ca/Music/2008/05/23/5651811-cp.html


hey Thanks for that Jeff, I'll be looking forward to that too! Who hasn't Chad Smith played with? He's like Grohl he's everywhere!

How wierd as I typed this Sammy Hagar came on my iPod (albeit the lamest of Hagar ever! Yikes!)


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Yeah, I'm totally stoked for this. It has the makings of being amazing!


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> I'm going to find out. Just ordered this.
> 
> http://www.amazon.ca/King-Biscuit-F...5EIM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1237266394&sr=8-1
> 
> Satriani is playing guitar on this live performance. :bow:


I got it already, Amazon didn't mess around.

It's friggen awesome! I though Joe would be laying back but he's Joe every opportunity he is given. I've got some other Greg Kihn stuff and he's a little on the mellow side normally, but with Satch on guitar his stuff is taken to a new level.


kksjur


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Two full songs are up on the website! Good old fashioned guitar rock! :rockon2:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

ne1roc said:


> Two full songs are up on the website! Good old fashioned guitar rock! :rockon2:


Sammy's voice is getting a little tiring to me. It's just sammy with a new band, I guess I was hoping for more. It will be a great guitar album for sure, and I hope they have some success, just so Eddie can see the world doesn't revolve around his guitar playing alone.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Sammy's voice is getting a little tiring to me. It's just sammy with a new band, I guess I was hoping for more. It will be a great guitar album for sure, and I hope they have some success, just so Eddie can see the world doesn't revolve around his guitar playing alone.


 That seems to be the general reaction I have read on other forums. Nobody is blown away and were hoping for...................the past...........when music was great?


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

http://www.ultimate-guitar.com/inte...ickenfoot_recording_three_to_four_albums.html

Interview with Joe Satriani


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

Soap on a Rope sounded like every bad rock cliche packed into one song to me. The band is lesser than the sum of its members in this case, IMO.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## prodigal_son (Apr 23, 2009)

Heard a song on the radio a few weeks back called "Yeah" (I believe that was what is was called). Loved it. Not a big fan of Hagar but.. Hey, who is?


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

prodigal_son said:


> Heard a song on the radio a few weeks back called "Yeah" (I believe that was what is was called). Loved it. Not a big fan of Hagar but.. Hey, who is?


As a matter of fact, I am!

[youtube=Option]tk52nGxF-jc[/youtube]


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> As a matter of fact, I am!
> 
> [youtube=Option]tk52nGxF-jc[/youtube]


Big Sammy Haggar fan here! 
Great video! I still remember the day my cousin introduced me to Montrose. Ran out and bought the LP immediately after hearing Bad Motor Scooter!! :rockon2:


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

ne1roc said:


> Big Sammy Haggar fan here!
> Great video! I still remember the day my cousin introduced me to Montrose. Ran out and bought the LP immediately after hearing Bad Motor Scooter!! :rockon2:


I saw VH a couple times with him and they were awesome! Hagars Hot! kqoct there I said it out loud!


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Sounds pretty good, but I agree that Sammy is just not doing it for me. He was fine in VH, but I have just never really thought of him as a great singer.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Great tune, Starbuck.

haven't thought of that one in years.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Review from the T.O. show.

http://jam.canoe.ca/Music/Artists/C/Chickenfoot/ConcertReviews/2009/05/25/9557491-sun.html

Anyone go?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Review from the T.O. show.
> 
> http://jam.canoe.ca/Music/Artists/C/Chickenfoot/ConcertReviews/2009/05/25/9557491-sun.html
> 
> Anyone go?


I had my finger on the button for that one and just could not do it. The Mod Club is a dump and if you are crammed in there for a sold out show its pure hell. if they would have played Massey Hall or something of that nature I would have gone for sure.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

CD is out Friday. I've got it ordered from Amazon but I think it will be delayed, I ordered some other stuff with it.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

They're supposed to be guests on the new Conan O'Brien show on Friday night.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Amazingly, the CD is actually in the top 10 on amazons current top sellers list.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I downloaded the cd last week and honestly, I'm pretty glad I didn't pay for it. I thought it was pretty rubbish. YMMV


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

hollowbody said:


> I downloaded the cd last week and honestly, I'm pretty glad I didn't pay for it. I thought it was pretty rubbish. YMMV


I'm not expecting much. I'm buying it more for the fact that I own pretty much every recording Satch ever did and I'm a completist.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> I'm not expecting much. I'm buying it more for the fact that I own pretty much every recording Satch ever did and I'm a completist.


The stuff he plays isn't bad, and Hagar sounds pretty good too (as long as you don't remember how old he actually is). My problem with it was the songs themselves. Like many superbands, while the playing is good, the craftsmanship when it comes to the songs isn't all that fantastic. Not bad as background music, but I wouldn't give it my undivided attention.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

hollowbody said:


> The stuff he plays isn't bad, and Hagar sounds pretty good too (as long as you don't remember how old he actually is). My problem with it was the songs themselves. Like many superbands, while the playing is good, the craftsmanship when it comes to the songs isn't all that fantastic. Not bad as background music, but I wouldn't give it my undivided attention.


Got the album today, and I'm enjoying it more than I thought I would. What's very interesting to me is how Satch adjusts his playing to fit in a band environment with vocals. It's all about the riff not the soaring lead melody now.

I also thought having heard Sammy so much over the years, I'd be real tired of him. It's not the case, he's laying back more on this album which is good, not that Hagar screaming thing. Harmonies are tamed down as well which may be good or bad for all the M.A fans.


.02


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

I saw them on Conan last night and was pretty disappointed. I've always been a VanHagar fan, love the Chili Peppers, especially Flea and Chad Smith and really like Satch. I was hoping for a whole lot more, but it just let me down. That being said, Chad Smith and Satch just flat out rock!


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

I just checked it out, gave it a good listen. The lyrics don't so mych bother me, it's supposed to be "pop rock" I suppose. I just can't stand Stach's leads. He's a solo artist. end of story. The rest fly's, nice harmony ect. The leads just sound out of place to me. JMHO


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Hagar writes some the absolute WORST lyrics in the history of rock.


----------



## Grant2023 (Jun 26, 2008)

90% ego, 10% music.

I like and respect Joe Satriani as much as the next guitarist, but the Van Halen sound has already been done, and as much as Satriani can carry a sick riff, he just isn't a guy who should be backing a singer, especially Sammy Hagar. 

I cannot stand Sammy Hagar.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> hey Thanks for that Jeff, I'll be looking forward to that too! Who hasn't Chad Smith played with? He's like Grohl he's everywhere!
> 
> How wierd as I typed this Sammy Hagar came on my iPod (albeit the lamest of Hagar ever! Yikes!)


Was just thinking that when I was watching the Dixie Chicks DVD and he's playing drums in the studio for them. I was like WTF?

Loved Van Haggar as well.
VH DLR was revolutionary, but Van Haggar was a great rock band in its own right. Eddie really did have The Best of Both Worlds (pun intended).
Great seeing Sammy still rock, even though he has to be approaching 60. Something to aspire to.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Diablo said:


> Great seeing Sammy still rock, even though he has to be approaching 60. Something to aspire to.



He's actually 61 eek I was shocked! I t hought he was younger too. But yeah it's great he's still rocking! (And not in a rocking chair)


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

The more I listen to the Chickenfoot cd, the more I like it! 
What I find very interesting is how much influence Sammy must have had on Eddie's song writing style. There are 4 or 5 tunes that sound very much like something Van Halen would have put out.

I quite enjoy what Satch does on this CD? He's riffing instead of soloing. 

My favorite tune on the cd is Turning Left.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

ne1roc said:


> The more I listen to the Chickenfoot cd, the more I like it!
> What I find very interesting is how much influence Sammy must have had on Eddie's song writing style. There are 4 or 5 tunes that sound very much like something Van Halen would have put out.
> 
> I quite enjoy what Satch does on this CD? He's riffing instead of soloing.
> ...


I totaly agree....if you look at the difference between Van Halen with Roth and with Sammy...with Roth, it was always a kinda showcase for Ed's guitar..when Sammy came aboard, he's one hell of a songwriter, suddenly, Ed's guitar was'nt the center of the univers..it more more structured has a band.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

al3d said:


> I totaly agree....if you look at the difference between Van Halen with Roth and with Sammy...with Roth, it was always a kinda showcase for Ed's guitar..when Sammy came aboard, he's one hell of a songwriter, suddenly, Ed's guitar was'nt the center of the univers..it more more structured has a band.


Yup, early Van Halen had EVH`s best playing, but Van Hagga had his best writing.


----------



## Gear Pig (Mar 25, 2007)

A couple of us went down to Halifax for the rockfest featuring them with OLP, Finger 11, and....uuuuhhhh....Sloan.

I admit I've never been a fan of Sloan, however I walked in open minded hearing that they were a great live band. They quickly 'closed' my mind back up as they were a great disappointment and seemed to lack the professionalism you would expect them to have gained over the years. Even my 12 year old daughter couldn't wait for them walk off the stage.

Long story short though... F-11 blew way past my expectations!! Amazing energy, musicianship and show... look forward to seeing them again! 

OLP, I was a tad mixed having seen them years ago on their first 2 tours, sounded good though, guess they just lacked the energy I remembered.

Foot however....... I must say from the first song to Highway Star were probably one of the most enjoyable bands I've had the pleasure to see live.
Yes Sammy is not known for the greatest lyrics, but as I read in an interview previously with Sammy, he said the band was together for the FUN of playing music, MISSION ACCOMPLISHED!! The chemistry/fun the four of them had on stage made it one of the best shows we've seen!! Sammy said in the interview they did it for the sake of just playing, it wasn't for money, if that were the case he'd be retired, enjoying his 14+ custom Ferraris'!!
Like most I never considered Mike to be a 'technical' type player, but watching him onstage gave me a great deal more respect for his abilities!
Chad was Chad..... Don't really need to elaborate for those who know whohe is... Simply amazing!
Satch was great to finally see live, more reserved compared to the rest of them, yet astounding!! He gave those 3 Marshall JVM's one hell of a workout!! (For anyone who hasn't heard)

I agree with one of the other reviews posted that it would have been cool to hear them rip a Halen tune or two out, however the catalogue being solely owned by Eddie and Alex may have caused some issues.

For anyone that hasn't had a chance to see them though, don't hesitate!! The fun they had together on that stage was my personal idea of what a BAND should be, strictly for the enjoyment of playing with good people, not for cash, it shows!!! (although a little cash never hurt anyone)


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

ne1roc said:


> I quite enjoy what Satch does on this CD? He's riffing instead of soloing.
> 
> .


You know I didn't like it at first, but now I really dig it. I like the way he bends and holds that one note on the end of My Kinda GIrl.


----------

